# Gene Café - heat adjustment question



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I know that setting the heat level fixes the maximum temperature of the hot air in the Gene, as read at the exhaust point. But what I don't know is whether it also sets the temperature of the heating element, which would affect how quickly the maximum temperature is reached. For example, will the beans be exposed to higher temperatures in, say, the first five minutes if the maximum level is set to 245C rather than 235C?

Matt


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No it does not set the temp of the heating element, the element is either on or off.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I can see that the dimmer mod would be of great assistance to me, but reading through the Wiki instructions and posts on this site, I feel that the task is beyond my modest knowledge, skills and tools. Heaven knows why the manufacturer doesn't incorporate this idea!

Matt


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That was my take on it:

Gene Cafe CBR-101 Dimmer Mod - MediumRoastSteam take on it

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=41014&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D41014&share_type=t

Before studying and understanding the task, I was barely able to change a light bulb!

Just whatever you do, remember this is mains electricity and always take the necessary precautions. A mistake can be lethal.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks. I'll study your solution and see if I feel able to implement it with due care.

Matt


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mathof said:


> Thanks. I'll study your solution and see if I feel able to implement it with due care.
> 
> Matt


My solution is based on someone else's solution who based his solution on DavecUK's solution


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

mathof said:


> I can see that the dimmer mod would be of great assistance to me, but reading through the Wiki instructions and posts on this site, I feel that the task is beyond my modest knowledge, skills and tools. Heaven knows why the manufacturer doesn't incorporate this idea!
> 
> Matt


I keep thinking of doing the mod as well, but also feel It's beyond me. I don't like messing with electrics.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I haven't roasted enough since I did the mod, and coincidently it started to go colder. I've done so far about 8 roasts or so with the mod on, but still early days. My aim is to get the beans roasted lighter and more evenly, but thus far I haven't managed to achieve it.

I'll persist nonetheless!


----------

